# Happy New Year



## SD_Pigeon (Dec 27, 2006)

I would like to wish everyone here a Happy New Year and please be safe tonight. May your new year be full of prosperity and all your dreams come true. Thank you for having me on this forum and until we talk again. Bye.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you very much!

...and a Happy and Healthy New Year to you!

God Bless you.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wishing you a happy and prosperous new year too!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

SD_Pigeon said:


> *I would like to wish everyone here a Happy New Year and please be safe tonight*. May your new year be full of prosperity and all your dreams come true. Thank you for having me on this forum and until we talk again. Bye.


Thank you SD Pigeon. And a Happy New Year to you as well.

I spend New Year's Eve at home with my birds & kitties. I enjoy their company much more than a room full of drinking people. AND unless I trip over one of my cats, I should have a safe evening.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SD_Pigeon said:


> I would like to wish everyone here a Happy New Year and please be safe tonight. May your new year be full of prosperity and all your dreams come true. Thank you for having me on this forum and until we talk again. Bye.




Mr. Squeaks and Shi are flying by to also wish you and yours


A WONDERFUL HEALTHY HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Happy New Year

Reti


----------

